# Litters at Elven's mousery



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Right now I have 3 litters nearly the same age. And waiting for the colours to show up.

First, one silver tan mom has 5 babies. 









And fawn berkshire mom has 11 babies. Some are smaller than others, so I have to cull them.









And this elder satin silver tan has 6 babies.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

sweet babes, congrats!


----------

